# Erfahrungen mit belüfteten Bodenabläufen



## Teichforum.info (24. Sep. 2003)

Hallo!!

Wer hat einen belüfteten Bodenablauf und welche Erfahrungen hat er damit gemacht. Hat jemand einen Link wo die Teile nicht 299€ kosten?

Gruz Chris


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Sep. 2003)

Hi Chris,
ich hatte den neuen Bodenablauf auch schon für meinen Umbau in Betracht gezogen. Aber der Preis!!!! Der mit Sicherheit beste und effektivste Ausströmer ist der Perl-Bewässerungsschlauch von Gardena. Zwei Euro der Meter. Den könntest Du um den Domdeckel machen. Geht sicher und kostet fast nichts. Die Sauderstoff-Zuleitung kannst Du im Saugrohr miteinziehen, dann sieht man keinen Schlauch. Ich habe heuer den Gardenaschlauch mit Saugnäpfen am Teichboden befestigt. 
Aber das mit dem Bodenablaufdeckel ist super, hab' ich vorher gar nicht dran gedacht. Das werde ich sicher bei meinem Umbau im Frühjahr mal ausprobieren. Danke für den Anstoß. 
Ich kauf' doch denen keinen Bodenablauf für 299 Euro ab, nicht mal für 100Euro, nur weil auf der Packung wieder irgendwo KOI steht. 
Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Rainthanner!


Da hast Du recht, ich bin auch nicht bereit denen 299€ in den Rachen zu stopfen. Ich werd mal versuchen ob ich einen 0815 Bodenablauf umgebaut bekomme. Denn den Schlauch normal durch das Abwasserrohr zu führen birgt immer ein paar Risiken der Verstopfung.
DEn Schlauch um den Deckel hab ich auch schon gesehen, aber da ist die Strömung glaub ich nicht so günstig (na ja nicht optimal sagen wir mal). Aber wenn ich 250€ sparen kann werd ichs machen.
Was für eine Luftpumpe verwendest Du. Meine geben immer den Geist auf sobald sie größeren Drücken und Laufzeiten ausgesetzt sind??
Danke für DEine Tips.

Gruz Chris


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Sep. 2003)

Hi Chris,
also wegen verstopfen muß man Angst haben, denn so ein Sauerstoffschlauch hat 5mm Durchmesser und ist aalglatt. Da verursacht doch ein kleines Steinchen oder Schlammablagerungen schon mehr Gefahren. So einen Perlschlauch müßte man oben am Domdeckel des Bodenablaufs montieren, dann hat er keinen Einfluß auf die Strömung. Du hast 1,8 m Tiefe, das müßte eine Koi-Flow mindestens packen. Ich belüfte mit einem Sauerstoffkonzentrator, jedoch nur von Mai bis Oktober. Im Winter habe ich nur kleine Aquariumbelüfter, welche knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche das Wasser eisfrei halten. 
Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Rainthanner!!

Ich hab ja nur gedacht das sich mit der Zeit auf dem Schlauch bestimmt Algen bilden und die können dann zu verstopfungen im Rohr führen.
Zumindest wird der Durchsatz des Bodenablaufs veringert.
Ich hab meine Sauerstoffpumpe auch schon aus gemacht.

Danke
Gruz Chris


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Sep. 2003)

hallo rainer,

was die verstopfungsgefahr durch den luftschlauch betrifft gehe ich mit chris in der meinung gleich. 

wenn man von der tatsache ausgeht daß der luftschlauch nie in gespannter enganliegender form im rohr liegt (schon alleine duch verschiedene währmedehnungen bedingt) hat sich schnell die erste z.b. fadenalge darin verhangelt und schon beginnt die verstopfung zu arbeiten  

zumindest mir wäre die gefahr zu hoch - weiterführend - wenn du egal warum eine verstopfung hast und mit professionellen rohrreinigungsgeräten reingehst - hat sich der schlauch auch erledigt.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Sep. 2003)

Hi Jürgen,
hast Du einen Bodenablauf????? Wenn ja, dann verstopft er wohl eher wegen der Steine im Teich. 
Sollte der Bodenablauf wegen dem Schlauch tatsächlich verstopfen, dann ziehst Du den Schlauch mit der Verstopfung durch und läßt mit Hilfe der Saugwirkung einen Neuen ein. Wenn's nicht geht, egal einen Versuch ist es allemal wert. 
Hi Gast, 
wie bilden sich Algen im Rohr ohne Tageslicht??? Ich habe doch ohne den Schlauch auch keine Algen im Rohrinneren. Nur ein paar Ablagerungen. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Sep. 2003)

Hi Jürgen!!

Bei der Sache mit dem SChlauch ins Abwasserrohr ist mir der nächste Nachteil gerade beim Durchlesen Deiner Antwort eingefallen.
Wie soll ich meinen Zugschieber schließen wenn ein Luftschlauch durchgeht??
Wenn ihr da ne Antwort habt laßt hören.
Ich war übrigens der Gast!!
Was ich mit veralgen des Schlauches meinte ist wenn Algen durch den Bodenablauf eingezogen werden und sich am sChlauch verfangen, dann ncoh ein paar Blätter dazu oder sonstwas. Dann könnte es schon leicht eng werden und die Pumpe saugt mehr als der Bodenablauf ziehen kann,oder??

Gruz  Chris


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Sep. 2003)

hallo rainer,

jein - ich habe einen nachträglich eingebauten bodenablauf - sprich mein rohr wird über der folie (unter dem steg) zu boden geführt und endet ca. 30-40cm über dem boden.

und nach wie vor bin ich skeptisch was den schlauch im rohr betrifft - ein beispiel - das erste estrosieve hatte eine welle mit klappe quer durch das 100er rohr  vom bodenablauf und hat nur probleme gehabt weil sich hier alle größeren partikel festgesetzt haben - aber ich habe keinerlei interesse die sache in frage zu stellen - nur einzig und alleine - bei mir kommt kein schlauch rein.
bzw. ich habe außer im winter keine belüftung im teich drinnen - und im winter wäre die belüftung zu tief angesiedelt.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Sep. 2003)

Hi Jürgen, 
finde ich prima, dass Du auch das Staubsaugerprinzip verwendet. 
Ich habe auch das Staubsaugerprinzip, mit dem Rohr nach unten. Klappt super und ich finde es sogar besser als einen Bodenablauf. 
Kennst Du eigentlich Nachteile gegenüber eines Bodenablaufs? 
Ich habe wie Du viel Kies im flacheren Teichabschnitt. Bei meiner Teichvertieferung, im nächsten Frühjahr, werde ich einen Bodenablauf zwar einbauen, aber wahrscheinlich nicht in Betrieb nehmen und wieder mit dem Saugrohr arbeiten, da die Fische doch recht viele Steine in den Tiefbereich verschleppen. Ich bin einfach der Meinung, die Koi haben mit den Steinen einen natürlicheren Lebensraum. Nicht umsonst wühlen die Fische solange Tageslicht ist in den Steinen. 
Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Sep. 2003)

hallo rainer,
 der einzige nachteil der mir auf anhieb einfällt ist das begrentzt sichtbare rohr (was aber bei mir durch den steg kaum zur geltung kommt) - auch wenn ich zwangsweise (nachträglicher umbau)dieses system gewählt habe so fallen mir nur vorteile ein .........  

was die steine betrifft so habe ich mittlerweile in den flachen (ohne schräge) bodenbereichen mit sand aufgefüllt - in der hoffnung doch die eine oder andere unterwasserpflanze zum wachsen zu bewegen - und zwar schneller zu wachsen wie meine karpfen und schleien hunger haben   
auch ist es besser beim füttern meiner __ störe - weil nicht soviel in den ritzen verschwindet.

bis denne 

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Sep. 2003)

Hi Chris,
da hätte ich nun nie dran gedacht. Der Zugschieber. Sehr gut. Mal seh'n wie das Problem sich lösen läßt. 
Gruß Rainer


----------

